# Maximum Wheel Width and Backspacing for a 64 Tempest



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello! I'm looking to squeeze in the biggest wheel and tire I can for my 64 Tempest. Currently, I have 17 X 8 inch Boyde Junk Yard Dawgs with Kumo Ecsta V711 255 45 71's on the rear. The front are 17 X 7's. I know I can squeeze a bigger tire and wheel combo in the rear. I might be willing to upgrade to an 18 in the rear and keep the 17 in the front. Any thoughts! Your help is greatly appreciated. Visit my website at hotrodtempest.com

Mike


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey mike, nice car and website, i am surprised you are getting the 255's in there my 245's scuff a bit. do not know about 65's but on 66' the inner fender lip is 2.5" wide and can be trimmed back to get an extra 1", the key is on the correct backspacing (rim offset) to put the center of the rim in the center of your available space from inner fender lip to backside of inner wheel house. actually just checked my photobucket and saved this from a similar discussion....picture is worth a thousand words...:cheers










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Brian, So what size are you running on yours? My current wheels have a ton of room. At least 2 inches between the tire and the inner wheelouse/frame rail. 

Mike


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am running 245 60R15's in the back with 3.5" backspace on 8" wide billet specialty wheels, got them for a steal off a 57 chevy trailer queen, nipples barely worn off the rubber so i did not have a choice on backspace. i am right at the stock fender lip....rubs just a touch on drivers side when i hit a bump, i have a few inches left towards the inner wheel house so i would say 4.5" backspace would be right there on center, but the 65 may be differentplus i am running tall sidewalls and you are running a more low profile tire and probably wheel height (the 245's measure out to 26.5" high). i had to go down to 235's on the front as 245's were catching the front lower fender on turns with the new spring height, hoping it will settle down some once i get some miles under it. this may help also...

Tire Size Calculator - tire & wheel plus sizing


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Brian, Great looking Tempest. I was checking out your pics on photo bucket.

Mike


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Mike, just hit the road under its own power for the first time in 35 years yesterday...working out the bugs for a cruise next weekend......arty:

Like you i was on a budget and did all work except machining myself including paint (first time)....got the car sept 10th of last year 99.9% original all dealer serviced was sitting in a barn since 76' with 124,000 miles on the 326 (stuck valve, will get a stock re-build to stay with the car), body is all factory metal no holes in floor pan, only pinholes in trunk pan. my motto on the build was if i can't get it for 40% off retail i don't need it yet...lol. did a lot of e-bay and craigslist.


----------

